# What does a good curve look like?



## audiolin (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello All,

Getting used to looking at REW curves of my room ( SPL and Waterfall) and realizing that I need a point of reference. It would be really useful to have an example of something that would be considered a very good curve. Can this be found somewhere on the forum? If no example exists perhaps someone could post one up.

Thanks,
gg


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Subwoofer or full-range?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## audiolin (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Wayne,

Full range.

g


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here’s one example – see Post #15.

Spridle’s Experiment

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Sieglander (May 6, 2011)

Here's my stereo 2.2 set-up. But more important than that it looks good is that it sounds good...


----------



## audiolin (Oct 22, 2012)

I envy your smooth bottom end. (not meant to be a pick-up line!) 
Are you using a lot of bass trapping?


----------



## mitja (Jul 26, 2012)

The FR is really flat.
Did you use EQ or only room treatment?:T:clap::clap:


----------



## Sieglander (May 6, 2011)

It's all done by miniDSP 2x4, no room treatment.


----------



## mitja (Jul 26, 2012)

Really nice setup! :T


----------



## sfdoddsy (Oct 18, 2007)

Sieglander said:


> It's all done by miniDSP 2x4, no room treatment.


You don't happen to have a before chart?

That's very impressive.


----------



## Sieglander (May 6, 2011)

I've managed to do a before/after comparison...


----------



## acoustat6 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Sieglander, that looks great, can you post a combined response of both left and right speakers combined?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## acoustat6 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi again Sieglander, I should have commented on your response. 
You must have experienced quite an improvement in sound, when you smoothed the bass the way you did, very nice:T. How many filters did it require and were they automatic or manually selected?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Sieglander (May 6, 2011)

I have to explain a little bit. The filters were selected automatically by REW. I'm using 18 filters on each side (left and right) and with a little trick I got 4 additional filters for the Sub and 6 additional filters for the Satellites on every side. I managed this by using biquads for the crossover settings. It takes 2 biquads for the highpass and 2 for the lowpass of each Sub, so 4 biquads were left unused. For each Satellite I only use 2 biquads for the highpass, this gives me 6 extra biquads to work with.


----------



## mitja (Jul 26, 2012)

And the waterfall diagram for this response curve wold also be interesting to see?:bigsmile::whistling:


----------



## Sieglander (May 6, 2011)

Here we go...


----------



## mitja (Jul 26, 2012)

Wooow! 

nice job ! And no absorbers or bass traps .
2subs and dsp works very good in some rooms.

Thanks for all those graphs.:T


----------



## sfdoddsy (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry, one more request.



Do you have befores for the RT60 and the waterfall?

I'm curious about all this as I'm tossing up with to keep my Anthem ARC EQ, go to XT32 or simply manually EQ using MiniDSP or similar.


----------



## Sieglander (May 6, 2011)

Your wish is my command...


----------

